# 2004 Gto Exhaust



## domsQSgto (Nov 29, 2009)

Okay so just another guy looking for the right exhaust, i've watched ton of videos and narrowed my choices to either SLP LM1, Magnaflow, or Corsa if i can find a deal on it. Mostly looking at the SLP so info about that would help. comments? suggestions? 

and is pacesetter LT's a good buy?

Thanks


----------



## markdavid (Nov 29, 2009)

thought i had heard most of these were extremely loud..............some of the other gto owners i had talked to state the 04 mufflers were made by magnaflow,as well as 05 and 06,but the 04`s flow the best.if thats the case and i like the tone i get out of the originals,am thinking of only doing a header/convertor change.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I had a custom LMI setup on my car for two weeks before taking it off for a custom Magnaflow setup. The LMI were loud and had alot of nasty popping and top end rasp. Most of that might had to do with the lack of a x or h pipe. Sounded good during crusing and accel. LMI's will get louder with LT headers, like something you would hear out of race car. Magnaflows are alot quieter than LMIs and they will also wake up with LT headers. I'm really happy with my Magnflows no drone, no rasp, sound stock during idle, cruising and open up on WOT.


----------

